# Help identify Glass Coke Bottle



## Ivantessmer (Aug 25, 2020)

I found a glass Coke Cola Bottle that is sealed with no soda pop inside. The cap is white and has a Football on it. I'm guessing this is a special addition and may be rare? The imprints on the bottom of the bottle are, (B) 8 91 10.
I would like to know any information you have about this bottle, the date, time and if this is a limited edition.
I an interested in the value of this bottle and may be interested in selling it. I'm also interested in any information on how to get this bottle appraised and sold for its value. I'm guessing that it is rare, there is a football imprinted on the cap and the caps seal is not broken. I have never seen one like it and I'm unable to find one like it or any information about it on the internet. I took some pictures of the bottle they will be added to this post.


----------



## Drift (Aug 25, 2020)

Looks like 81 instead of 91, so 1981 might be the date code. Coca Cola did many football promotions throughout their history. It looks like they did some Topps football cards in 1981: https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/1981-baltimore-colts-coca-cola-promo-1827901738

Your bottle might be related to that. Coca Cola started making NFL caps in the 1960's, but yours looks younger than that. As for value, I can't say. I don't suspect much, but it's a neat find and I hope you keep looking for bottles!


----------



## RoyalRuby (Aug 26, 2020)

My guess would be that it was a foam wrap style bottle promoting football in some sort of way.


----------



## MEDIC-372 (Aug 29, 2020)

If it was full of Coke it might worth about a dollar.


----------

